

Our Googley advice to students: Major in learning  - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/our-googley-advice-to-students-major-in.html

======
nonrecursive
Last year I got a call from a Google recruiter. After an initial polite
exchange, they wouldn't consider me at all because I never finished college.
This blog article is a nice feel-good piece, but I think that their Googley
advice should at least mention their actual education requirements.

~~~
ntoshev
I wonder if their college-graduation bias is based on preconceptions or actual
HR data from their past hires.

~~~
Hexstream
What if in the past they hired based on preconceptions about college
graduation?

~~~
ntoshev
Then they wouldn't have data form non-graduate hires, isn't it obvious?

------
ardit33
Everytime I hear "Googley" I cringe. It must be aweful working at google, and
not wanting to be "Googley" and not being sorrounded by all that childish
stuff. It's like join a cult, not a job. You either are "in" our spend the
rest of the time being miserable.

~~~
time_management
I don't know much about Google. It seems like a fine place to work, and the
people I know who are there tend to have a high opinion of it. But I tend to
get worried, and slightly put off, by excessive perks. It's good to have them,
but it's the work that I'll go to a job for, not the diversions.

